# pto problems



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wondering if someone might be a guru with pto issues. ---i have a case 1175. The pto will turn a shredder but will basically stop in thick brush. I checked the pto pressure (didnt let it warm if that matters and not sure of the rpms it was turning) ...anyway it showed about 150....according to the book i have it is suppose to be 180-200 or 200-235 i believe...the book seems to show two separate specs.----either way is there anything else it could be beside a hyd. pump? Do they sell rebuild kits for them and if so can it be rebuilt at home?

another thing is that the pto shaft turns constantly. You canot stop it by placing a boot on it. Wasnt sure if that meant anything to anyone,


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

It means your lucky you didn't lose a leg.


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

rajela said:


> It means your luck you didn't lose a leg.


why it wasnt connected to a shredder or anything else.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Have someone hook up a flow meter to see what kind of flow you have....filters?
The PTO is turning when the PTO is in the off position?


----------



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

i dont think i know anyone with a flow meter. It might take awhile to get back with results on that. Filter was changed last year when i got the "new to me" tractor ready to use. With fresh fluid and a new filter and it didnt work correctly. Yes the pto spins even though the lever in the cab is in the off position....i have a hard time telling if its disengaged or not by trying to eyeball the cable outside. It seemed a little weird as i just assumed if it would barely work engaged then i wouldnt think it would work at all disengaged. Its not strong eneough to shred or anything but if i remember correctly it was slowly turning the shredder blades even though it was disengaged.---dont know if that means anything or not.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Low psi for the PTO clutch could be the pump, but I'd bet on leaking seals in the valve or clutch piston first. Worn clutch could make pto slip, but get the low pressure issue resolved first. Clutch slippage caused by low psi, if not corrected, will ruin the clutch plates. PTO turning in the off position could be worn PTO brake or malfunctioning PTO clutch valve.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Does it have a pto brake? Our 856 will do that if there isn't a big enough load to keep it from turning . It doesn't run at regular rpm as if it were engaged. The 574 used to be that way till we had the entire hydraulic system rebuilt. Case might be different from IH though


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The 1070 series case tractors had a two speed pto, changed by reversing the pto shaft. THe shaft is held in by a lugged circlip and pushed out by a spring. For the 1270 the only option was 1000 rpm multi-spline, so need to check the options on the 1175. If it is the 2 speed version there is a recess around the pto shaft and you should be able to see two lugs (about 3/16 to 7/32 of an inch square sticking out toward you, but barely clear of the recess. Grasp both lugs with good pliers, push the pto shaft in against spring pressure, close the pliers and work the circlip out.

6 spline out gives 540 pto rpm at rated engine rpm and multi-spline out gives 1000 pto rpm.

Clutch to drive the pto is engaged by hydraulic pressure, if you have failed hydraulic pressure, no brakes, no power steering, no hydraulic lift and no linkage. The one hydraulic pump does all services with priority valves.

The hydraulic engagement mechanism is by a pull up knob which has a detent mechanism at the "engaged" position

If the detent is frozen then you will be unable to get the knob into the engaged position.

Pto can turn slowly by the turbine action of the oil in the transmission turning thr PTO shaft as it traverses the transmission case.

If the cable acting on the hydraulic engaging mechanism is out of adjustment then the knob reaches the detent position before the mechanism is engaged.

Solution/s

check that you can feel the knob pass the detent when pulled fully up

if no feel check if frozen and free up.

The engagement process can be done as a soft start by easing the knob up and letting the clutch slip as engagement begins then when up to speed pull into engaged position fully.

If yu feel the detent and cannot pull up further, the cable may be broken.

Follow the cable down and check if the lever can be moved to engage the clutch

Note when under load you may be unable to push the knob down to disengage the pto, throttle back and over-run on the equipment should take load off pto and allow disengagement.

Good luck, a worn clutch would be very unlikely if the main clutch is ok because pto clutches generally well outlast the main clutch except if used primarilly on stationary pto work.

Best of luck finding the problem.


----------

